# electric DC car motor 70Kw, 96 - 144V wanted



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Put your location on your CP
then we can help


----------



## Kiwi85 (Jul 3, 2018)

The project takes place in the UK. Cheers/


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

With a name like that I expected NZ!
And I was going to tell you about the Guy in Dunedin with a pile of motors he is selling for $200 each

Look up forklift repair places near you and VISIT them with some folding money

You want a 9 inch or 11 inch motor from a scrapped forklift


----------



## Kiwi85 (Jul 3, 2018)

Hi, I am in NZ. Just the project is taking place in the UK, just tying to help my mates out.


----------



## Kiwi85 (Jul 3, 2018)

We needs something bigger, not a forklift motor:
Motor type: DC or AC for 2000 kg car
Voltage(V):	72 -144V (max 230V)
Continuous current:
Peak Current:	250 Amps continuous
600 Amps for 30 Seconds
Continuous power:
Peak power: 25kW – 45kW
70kW – 100 kW
Speed(RPM):	4000RPM minimum
Maximum Temperature:	140C
Continuous Torque:
Maximum Torque:	140Nm min
300+Nm Max
Cooling:	Liquid (Water)


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Kiwi85 said:


> We needs something bigger, not a forklift motor:
> Motor type: DC or AC for 2000 kg car
> Voltage(V):	72 -144V (max 230V)
> Continuous current:
> ...


Don't you mean "smaller"?
My Hitachi forklift motor beats all of those - except the liquid cooling


----------



## GE11 (Oct 24, 2011)

Kiwi85 said:


> We needs something bigger, not a forklift motor:
> Motor type: DC or AC for 2000 kg car
> Voltage(V):	72 -144V (max 230V)
> Continuous current:
> ...


A good forklift motor will beat those specs find a good forklift salvage yard and make an offer


----------



## BobD (Dec 26, 2012)

I have a Netgain WarP9 that would easily fit those specs, except for the liquid cooling. It has just 30 hours run time (broken in) and I'd like a new home for it. Asking $1500, but I'm here in the middle U.S. so shipping may be pricey.


----------



## sjd.aliyan (Jan 17, 2018)

You dont need a custom made motor?


----------



## Ryan01 (Oct 1, 2018)

Duncan said:


> With a name like that I expected NZ!
> And I was going to tell you about the Guy in Dunedin with a pile of motors he is selling for $200 each
> 
> Look up forklift repair places near you and VISIT them with some folding money
> ...


Hi mate,

Im looking for a motor to repower a yacht. Was just wanting some more information about the guy in Dunedin if possible please

Cheers,
Ryan


----------



## kevinjclancy (Sep 25, 2017)

any chance of getting the email address of the guy with the motors in Dunedin ?


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Ryan
I can't send you a PM until you have done some more posts


----------



## kevinjclancy (Sep 25, 2017)

OK don't understand that my name is as per my log in Kevin Clancy I live in Christchurch and I am very easy to google my email - cheers


----------



## MattsAwesomeStuff (Aug 10, 2017)

kevinjclancy said:


> OK don't understand that


To prevent bots from spamming members, new members cannot receive private messages from other members until they have posted, I forget 10-15 times I think.

So Duncan can't send you a message yet until you've posted more.

But if you feel comfortable sharing your email address (or if he feels like googling as he has), he can find you that way.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Kevin has had 18 posts so he should be able to see the PM I sent him with Graham's phone number - not Graham's email as I don't know it


----------



## Evbeddy (Jan 5, 2020)

Hi Duncan 

Id be keen to get the guys details from Dunedin who has the forklift motors. Im in Dunedin and am thinking about my 1st build. 

I guess I will have to post some more 1st. 

Cheers
Brennan


----------

